# фальшь на сжатие меха



## Virakocha (6 Май 2012)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые участники форума!
Одна нота правой клавиатуры стала фальшивить, причем только на сжатие меха. Если у такой специфической проблемы есть стандартная причина, поделитесь пожалуйста опытом.
Баян "Дебют", пятирядный.


----------



## ze_go (6 Май 2012)

Virakocha писал:


> есть стандартная причина


есть - расстроился голос, и это проблема не специфическая, а стандартная.


----------



## uvladislav (6 Май 2012)

отклеилась лайка


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (6 Май 2012)

Конечно же расстроился один голос. На сжим и на расжим разные голоса (язычки) звучат. Вот ссылка на на видео где можно посмотреть и послушать ноту "До" которая фальшивила на сжим:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8m-eibgne8&feature=relmfu
А вот тот же баян после настройки:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gePIQ-7hA3A&feature=relmfu
Обратитесь к мастеру или попробуйте сами.


----------



## Virakocha (14 Май 2012)

Ясно. Спасибо всем!


----------

